# Noooo, slower



## Jayaly (20 May 2015)

Two year old Smallest Boy has learned to run his Ridgeback Scoot faster than I can walk, coast with his feet up and the phrase, "No! Faster!" to be called out when when I say, "Careful." These new skills seem to be combined with new and exciting steering failures which take him full tilt into rails, lamp posts and banks of stinging nettles.

I don't think my nerves can take this. When he couldn't pedal a cheapo trike, at least I could keep up with him.


----------



## Sara_H (20 May 2015)

That's it. The rest of your life will now be spent in terror. 

I've spent years trying to keep up with my son shouting at him to slow down. 

Wait til he starts pulling out of junctions into the path of cars, that's really exciting!


----------



## Jayaly (20 May 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Wait til he starts pulling out of junctions into the path of cars, that's really exciting!



Don't. After using the bikes to take the 12 year old to the dentist, I've banned him from the road until he does his Level 3 Bikeability. Despite passing Level 2, he has the road sense of a depressed hedgehog.


----------



## Sara_H (21 May 2015)

Yes my sons's12 too. 

My thoughts are that some roads are now so complicated and busy that it's not really possible to safely navigate them unless you've passed the driving test. 
I have some real heart stopping moments with him. 

I've had similar thoughts to you about getting him on a bike ability 3 course. 

When I ride with him I take him on a mix of quiet roads, cycle paths and a fair bit of illegal pavement riding. But to be honest I haven't really ridden with him since my hit and run last July. 

He has a road bike and goes out on long runs with his dad, I try not to think about that too much!!!!


----------



## jhawk (27 May 2015)

Jayaly said:


> He has the road sense of a depressed hedgehog.



Quite a funny way of putting it.

This was me about three years ago. All changed after I was riding with a group of friends and they all dashed across the road, I followed duly, without looking left and _narrowly_ escaped being hit by a truck. Got over the other side of the road to a lot of blank looks, and a few, "Holy sh!t dude, that was close" from my friends. 

"How close was I?"

"A few inches..."

Never rode that recklessly again.


----------

